# Dark Eldar



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

So I'm trying to get as many Dark Eldar painted as fast as possible.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Kabalite Trueborn


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Warriors










































Wytches


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

O.O

How much time are we talking about between the original post and these updates? This is a really solid example of effective army painting btw. It looks striking as a whole


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not really sure when I took the photo but I started the painting a couple days ago. Each squad probably took two hours to finish.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

clap clap! really impressive!
good job man!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes, these look fantastic. If you are going to use this for all your vehicles, you will have a striking force in no time. The only thing you might add, is a bit of subtle highlight s the black pattern to make it stand out a bit more. Great stuff.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

You sir are a painting machine, + Rep. Keep up the good work the skimmers are lookin good!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

elmir said:


> Oh yes, these look fantastic. If you are going to use this for all your vehicles, you will have a striking force in no time. The only thing you might add, is a bit of subtle highlight s the black pattern to make it stand out a bit more. Great stuff.


Oh that's just the base coat state. I still need to freehand the bark of the branches and the rose blossoms / cherry blossoms depending on which I choose to paint.

Plus I plan to write on the bottoms of both in ersatz-chinese characters.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Well those are some unique looking skimmers. It took me a while before I realized what you were trying to accomplish, but then I could pick out the tree branches and blossoms. I think that you may have overpowered your branches in some places, but once you see what you have tried to do here, it looks good. 

Snaping your pics behind a few sheets of white paper will make it easier to focus on the models.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

what are you doing with the...salt like...stuffs on your razorwings?

because i thought that THIS was impressive (plus the details you did on the trees in a later pic)


Todeswind said:


>


+ rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

They're cherry blossoms.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Are you in Japan?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes I am. The pattern on my Razorwings is based off the cherry blossoms that bloom in front of my apartment in may.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

exellent work mate! took me alil while to realize what you were doing.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking good man. I was wondering about the scheme of the vehicles, but it did come together nicely now...


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Now that the skimmers are all finished I have to say your theme really came together, it also translates well onto the other skimmers of the DE. The gold looks awesome on the troops. I noticed that the skin tones aren’t finished yet (or there very dark) what are your plans for them?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Will there be blossoms on the warriors too? Or are you gonna keep them in metal/purple?

Interesting paintjob, gonna be fun to see this in full bloom:laugh:


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

It's so awesome. Just. wow.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

It’s so hard to see your pics because of the paint on your desk. If you just put them on some computer paper it would make them much easier to see.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

After I saw just a swathe of gold I was thinking "this can't end well".

But I have to say, these look freakin' awesome. The gold is really pulled off well +Rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Talos


















Haemonculi










Wracks


















Counts as Razorwings


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work... really like the skimmers... + rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

\


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

This look amazing man. I'm in love with the Japanese theme. I believe that craftworld eldar would have been a more suitable army choice for it. But regardless your work is stunning. +rep


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

A very unique army indeed! It looks great. Do you tend to run a WWP list with your Talos? 

+rep


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

To be honest I rarely use talos at all but I ADORE the models.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

very cool I love it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very interesting scheme and patterns you have going on here mate!!! I think the free hands on the skimmers are fantastic and your Wracks conversions are awesome! I will be following along from here on.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Lovely looking army mate!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

gorgeous army, i like the blood effects but the best i have seen are still from mad max, he uses a special paint and stuff and it looks amazing


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Awesome full army shoots nice!!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Hellados said:


> gorgeous army, i like the blood effects but the best i have seen are still from mad max, he uses a special paint and stuff and it looks amazing


Blood effects?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

on the front and side of the flying transport thingys, god i thought they were blood  and ive never learnt the names of DE as the only time i played them i used my IG and theyre a bit OP tbh :s


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

They're flowers....


----------

